# Reputable wheel builders?



## Mike Rose (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks in advance, new to forum, I'm looking for an experienced wheel builder in the east bay. I live in Pleasanton, Happy Holidays:thumbsup:


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't know of anyone specifically in the East Bay (anybody?) but there are a lot of good wheel builders discussed here on RBR. Many are real specialists- hence have to be more than local builders, and will deal with you long distance.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*diy?*



Mike Rose said:


> Thanks in advance, new to forum, I'm looking for an experienced wheel builder in the east bay. I live in Pleasanton, Happy Holidays:thumbsup:


I know this isn't responsive, but you might consider learning to do it yourself. I did about 6 years ago. Bought a couple of books, good tools, and then took my time and did it right. I've built about 5 sets of wheels, and every one of them seems to work better than any I ever bought or had made by someone else. I think the key is that you can really take your time and be very careful and thorough, which may not make economic sense for anyone in the business of turning them out for a living. Post back if you want more details.


----------



## BluRooster (Sep 11, 2006)

Not sure if this guy is great, but he's cheap. 

http://eastbaytotalbicycle.com/SRVICES.aspx

Or try East Bay bike clubs to see who they use if you're not comfortable with Forum builders

http://www.eastbayveloclub.com/index.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree that it is worth the effort to learn to build your own wheels. I don't think economically it usually works out cost wise to build your own. The parts are so expensive for an individual that its often cheaper to buy them assembled than separate. 

But if you can build wheels then at least you can repair them and I know I do a much better job of taking care of mine than I used to. I also rebuild once in awhile to suit my current needs.


----------



## comerfk (Jan 9, 2009)

*Custom Built Wheels In Livermore*

All of the Mechanics at Cal Bicycles can build any custom wheel you can think of give them a call for a quote 925-447-6666


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Many LBS have someone who can build wheels.

http://www.wheelgirl.com/


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I had Excel Sports build my last wheel. They give you a discount..when I added it up, the build was free..I was pleased with the work, I will use them again..took about a week..
You can play around on their site and build your own wheels..they did a better job than my LBS..


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Robinson Wheel Works*

1235 MacArthur Blvd
(between Bridge Rd & Estudillo Ave)
San Leandro, CA 94577
(510) 352-4663 
www.robinsonww.com 

Chris Robinson (owner/operator) knows his way around a spoke wrench. A little querky (like who isn't?) but he knows his business as good or better than anyone.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Jim at the Wheel peddler. His wheels are so nice. I know a few LBS use him for their wheel fixins.

http://www.wheelpeddler.com/


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Rich at Kinetic Cycles in Elk Grove up here in Sacramento is a master wheel builder. Check out the website and give them a call www.kineticcycles.com


----------

